# Can a bathroom fan vent under decking?



## upinsmoke (Mar 1, 2010)

Although it may be a moot point (since it appears to be my only option) - are there any problems with venting a bathroom fan out under a deck? It's a basement guest bathroom which will be seldom used. The house is in western NC and the basement is about 3/4 under ground. The bathroom is essentially completely underground save about 18 inches from the bottom of the first floor (porch) decking to the ground.
Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure.
Guess it depends on what you like to smell while using your deck.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Not a HVAC guy, but i believe it needs to be 3' from any window or door, 4" off the ground, and 10' ? from any fresh air inlet supply. 

Perhaps a code expert like K.C. will answer..... 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

upinsmoke said:


> are there any problems with venting a bathroom fan out under a deck? It's a basement guest bathroom which will be seldom used.


How far away can you smell a clothes dryer output? This is probably a safe distance for a bathroom, depending on the diet of the users.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> How far away can you smell a clothes dryer output? This is probably a safe distance for a bathroom, depending on the diet of the users.



LOL...

Guess that depends on how sensitive a person is to different odors.

I can see having an outing. And half the people can't smell anything from it. And the other half going to the other end of the yard to get away from the odor.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Can you run the vent to the edge of the deck so that it doesn't vent up into the decking? It may mold in the summer and freeze in the winter if it just vents straight out of the house. Also it can allow damp to get under the ledger flashing and rot the deck/side of the house. Not good!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd never do it myself
Very embarrasing to have someone use the bathroom & then come out to the deck to see everyone holding their nose :laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Are bathroom odors:
1. heavier than air
2. lighter than air
3. neutrally buoyant
:confused1:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 1, 2010)

Man-o-man you guys are so funny. The thought of the "user" coming out onto the deck and everyone has clothes pins on their noses just slayed me:laughing:

Now, on to the business at hand (arh!). Unfortunately, I believe that I'm stuck with the location stated and running it across the width of the deck would only move the problem from one side of the deck to the other.

I was mainly looking to see if there was a code issue - but apparently there isn't one as long as I'm close to the parameters stated.

If the odor turns out to be a problem - I'll buy a half a dozen of those little scented pine trees. It's a cabin in the woods so it'll blend right in:wink:
Rick


----------

